# The latest development in passenger trains! (Top Gear!)



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

For those who enjoy the British auto show *"Top Gear" *







...



What'll these guys think of next?!

















































*Tom*


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Hilarious....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Funny!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI Season 17 (with this bit) is now on DVD, guess what I'm doing this weekend


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Great

Had a good laugh. 


Remember my youth days.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh! I love that episode! Where there's a caravan, there must be fire!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That is hilarious...... Well done.... Some editing issues with the right tracks but hilarious....


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

That was Hilarious!!!


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

That was funny. Think the U.S. railroads would let someone try that here....not


----------



## ththfxr (Dec 27, 2007)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ! very British


----------



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

ha, love it!


----------



## 0tter (Jul 29, 2012)

watch that show everyday.... i love British humor.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Looking at that opening shot, shouldn't they be on the other track, being GB and all? 

JackM


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Those guys are nuts and funny as he double l hockey pucks. Sorry but that made my day. Why cant we get shows like that instead of all the crap realty shows.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

We do! Dish TV carries it on BBCAmerica. Seems there's usually a couple episodes on every evening. Some go back over ten years. Kind of disappointing when they announce they tested a new Alfa Romeo, only to find it's an episode from 2007. 

There's also an American version of Top Gear that copies the BBC version, except the three guys have as much personality as a ten-year old Honda. 

JackM 
(wishing we'd see a real Alfa imported to our shores - the Dart does NOT count)


----------

